# תקליט



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

I have an old book from an Ulpan in Israel and unfortunately as such - it is of course all in Hebrew with nothing else.  There is also no pointing.  Anyway, the book is from the 80's and so it certainly does not reflect a lot of modern changes in the realm of vocabulary.  I looked up תקליט "taklit" and I seem to keep getting "record" as in an old fashioned circular disc spun around on a record player.  In the last 20-some years, has the word gained any new meaning or fallen out of use?  My understanding is that it also means disc.  Can one use it to mean CD or album?


----------



## ks20495

The technical word for CD is תקליטור. It comes from combining תקליט and אור.

No one really says that, though. We just say CD (סי.די)


----------



## Tamar

I don't hear many people say סי.די 
We say דיסק -disc (for the new moderm discs, not records).
תקליט is used for _record (vinyl record)_

I heard someone on the radio the other day, who called a record  תקליט
"דיסק ונילה"  Of course the he was laughed at...

(Personallt, I use _album_ to refer to the actual work - it could be a record, a c.d, etc.)


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

Thanks! So I guess taklit is not the most common word then hehe.  Not very useful given that it only refers to those big old-fashioned discs few people use anymore.


----------



## clevermizo

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> Thanks! So I guess taklit is not the most common word then hehe.  Not very useful given that it only refers to those big old-fashioned discs few people use anymore.



While few in society at large perhaps, any self-respecting DJ (and there are many in Israel, guaranteed) would have a decent vinyl collection. It's completely lossless audio recording so it's a better standard than "MP3s" for music enthusiasts. I presume all these people use the word תקליט with some regularity. Obviously as Tamar notes from the radio show, it's still within culturally awareness.


----------



## origumi

clevermizo said:


> While few in society at large perhaps, any self-respecting DJ (and there are many in Israel, guaranteed) would have a decent vinyl collection. It's completely lossless audio recording so it's a better standard than "MP3s" for music enthusiasts. I presume all these people use the word תקליט with some regularity. Obviously as Tamar notes from the radio show, it's still within culturally awareness.


And yet for people under age of 20, the words תקליט or פטיפון (patephone, that's how the vinyl records player was called in Israel) sound like archeological terminology. As if you talked to them about T. Rex or Neandertals.


----------



## Tamar

> Obviously as Tamar notes from the radio show, it's still within culturally awareness.


It's more about what you and origumi say, actually, it's a combination of being above a certain age, and being a "music enthusiast", as you call it  (I believe I am one, and yes, I use תקליט regularly. And have a פטיפון and some records).



> And yet for people under age of 20, the words תקליט or פטיפון (patephone, that's how the vinyl records player was called in Israel) sound like archeological terminology. As if you talked to them about T. Rex or Neandertals.


 So true


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

clevermizo said:


> While few in society at large perhaps, any self-respecting DJ (and there are many in Israel, guaranteed) would have a decent vinyl collection. It's completely lossless audio recording so it's a better standard than "MP3s" for music enthusiasts. I presume all these people use the word תקליט with some regularity. Obviously as Tamar notes from the radio show, it's still within culturally awareness.



Ah yes good point! What would Offer Nissim be for example without his taklitim or is it taklitot lol.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

origumi said:


> And yet for people under age of 20, the words תקליט or פטיפון (patephone, that's how the vinyl records player was called in Israel) sound like archeological terminology. As if you talked to them about T. Rex or Neandertals.



LOL! This book is really a trip I have.  It even presents "telegram" as one of the first words to learn as if it has some kind of priority when building vocab in a new language lol.  Maybe they were still important in Israel in the 80s when the book was written.


----------



## Tamar

> taklitim or is it taklitot


"Taklitim", תקליט is masculin.



> Maybe they were still important in Israel in the 80s when the book was written.


So I guess you didn't get to learn "type"  (קלטת kaletet, btw. Some people used to call it קסטה kaseta).


----------

